# Yashica FR Problems opening



## missmercy87 (Jun 13, 2010)

I looked at the owners manual for this about a thousand times, have tried pretty much everything in order to open the back so I can load the film, but nothiiiiiing is working.

Can someone tell (or perhaps show, with photos) me in detail how to open the back so I can finally use my lovely camera? I really need answers fast, because I can't wait any longer! <3 Thanks.


----------



## Dwig (Jun 13, 2010)

Its clearly explained in the manual. Simply pull up on the rewind know and the back will unlatch and should pop open.

Its possible that your camera has a problem. It could be that the foam light seals have decomposed and become sticky. If this is the case you need to gently pry the back open from the rewind side while pulling up firmly on the rewind knob. Its also possible that the back has be slightly bent or twisted and is binding. The solution is the same.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jun 13, 2010)

missmercy87 said:


> I looked at the owners manual for this about a thousand times, have tried pretty much everything in order to open the back so I can load the film, but nothiiiiiing is working.
> 
> Can someone tell (or perhaps show, with photos) me in detail how to open the back so I can finally use my lovely camera? I really need answers fast, because I can't wait any longer! <3 Thanks.



Pull up on the rewind crank.


Yashica FR-1 instruction manual, user manual, free PDF manual


----------



## Early (Jun 13, 2010)

What does you manual say?  I've never used the FR, so I can't give an answer.  Typically, those old cameras open by pulling up on the rewind knob, but jam shut for some obscure reason, like a bent latch, or a weak spring.  I remember one camera where I had to nudge the back open while pulling up on the rewind knob.


----------



## missmercy87 (Jun 13, 2010)

Early said:


> What does you manual say?  I've never used the FR, so I can't give an answer.  Typically, those old cameras open by pulling up on the rewind knob, but jam shut for some obscure reason, like a bent latch, or a weak spring.  I remember one camera where I had to nudge the back open while pulling up on the rewind knob.




How far do I have to pull up? Cuz I'm afraid of breaking the thing lol


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jun 13, 2010)

missmercy87 said:


> Early said:
> 
> 
> > What does you manual say?  I've never used the FR, so I can't give an answer.  Typically, those old cameras open by pulling up on the rewind knob, but jam shut for some obscure reason, like a bent latch, or a weak spring.  I remember one camera where I had to nudge the back open while pulling up on the rewind knob.
> ...



Until it opens. If it doesn't, it's broken.


----------



## missmercy87 (Jun 13, 2010)

Damn....I finally have it open, thanks guys....but now I'm having some problems loading the film  I have some of the film pulled out so that I can connect the little wheel to the holes, but when I pull the film advance lever like it says for me to....nothing happens


----------



## guitstik (Jun 13, 2010)

Is there a camera store near you? I don't mean WalMart but a camera store the just sells camera related stuff. You might think about going to them and seeing if they can show you how to load the film. 

Try this.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSoDNrxTWjs[/ame]


----------

